# Epiphany



## debodun (Jan 6, 2023)

Usually observed on January 6th, especially in Eastern religions and Catholicism.

https://parade.com/1315688/jessicasager/epiphany/


----------



## jujube (Jan 6, 2023)

Also known as Three Kings Day in some countries, commemorating the day that the Magi arrived in Bethlehem.  They got there late. Being men, they wouldn't stop to ask directions and found themselves half-way to Jerusalem before they realized they had gotten off the road at the wrong exit.


----------



## palides2021 (Jan 6, 2023)

This is what they do each year in Tarpon Springs, FL. The boys dive for the cross on Epiphany. I am including
the video here. In the past, several of my nephews participated in this momentous event. The boys go to the boats. 
Then dive for the cross when it is thrown into the water by the bishop:


----------



## jujube (Jan 6, 2023)

They used to (and still may do) this at Lake Eola in downtown Orlando.  One year, the Bishop forgot to tie fishing line to the gold cross (just in case nobody could find it) and, of course, nobody could find it.  They had to call a scuba diver to come in and sift through the muck the next day.


----------



## debodun (Jan 7, 2023)

I always have to smile inwardly when I see a Nativity display including the Wise Men. They were never at the manger. According to Matthew 2:10, the Holy Family had moved into a house by the time they arrived and were not in a stable.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 7, 2023)

Today, January 7, is Christmas in many Orthodox churches.  To them today is December 25, but they use the Julian or the Coptic calendars.  Most of us use the Gregorian one.

So Merry (Orthodox) Christmas!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christmas#Date_according_to_Julian_calendar


----------



## debodun (Jan 7, 2023)

In my locale, people used to call it Russian Christmas.


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 7, 2023)

Russian Christmas  was always observed by my grandparents  and their large  family    when I was young.   (mother's side) 
We went to Midnight Mass back in those days,    and had a huge family gathering on Christmas Eve.    (6th)
My cousins and I got  the day off from school  also. 

As a kid it seemed so special  to have TWO  Christmas'    .... 
Today,  I just   look at the calendar and think back to those long-ago days.   They were special for me.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 7, 2023)

We three kings, of orient are. 
Smoking on a rubber cigar. 
It was loaded, it exploded! 
Now we are seeing stars!


----------



## Sawfish (Jan 7, 2023)

RadishRose said:


> We three kings, of orient are.
> Smoking on a rubber cigar.
> It was loaded, it exploded!
> Now we are seeing stars!


HAH! I remember that!


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 7, 2023)

RadishRose said:


> We three kings, of orient are.
> Smoking on a rubber cigar.
> It was loaded, it exploded!
> Now we are seeing stars!


The last line of the version I learned was "Now we are on yonder star"


----------



## Disgustedman (Jan 7, 2023)

debodun said:


> I always have to smile inwardly when I see a Nativity display including the Wise Men. They were never at the manger. According to Matthew 2:10, the Holy Family had moved into a house by the time they arrived and were not in a stable.


So they had housing agencies back then too? That's pretty cool...

But gotta admit, I only knew the word meaning, not holiday observance.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 7, 2023)

debodun said:


> I always have to smile inwardly when I see a Nativity display including the Wise Men. They were never at the manger. According to Matthew 2:10, the Holy Family had moved into a house by the time they arrived and were not in a stable.


My concept of the Wisemen:


----------

